# Erfahrungen mit dem Megastore in Bonn



## JohnCasey (5. November 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,

einen Erfahrungsthread zum Megastore allgemein scheint es noch nicht zu geben, daher eröffne ich ihn mal mit meinem Rant. Ich habe ja immer wieder gehofft, dass ich schlechte Tage erwischt habe, aber entweder wollen mich die Götter für irgendetwas strafen oder aber der Megastore ist der größte Saftladen Deutschlands, entschuldigt die Ausdrucksweise. Ich würde mich ja fast über gegenteilige Erfahrungen freuen (obgleich ich dann nochmal nachforschen müsste, ob es diese bösen Götter nicht doch gibt^^), also teilt sie hier doch gerne.

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass man mich hier aufgrund meiner einzigartigen Odyssee in Bonn identifizieren kann, hier meine Geschichte:

Ich bin im Mai mit meiner besseren Hälfte nach Bonn (ca. 3/4h Fahrtzeit, später noch wichtig) um 1-2 Fahrräder zu kaufen. Wie man das halt so macht, wenn der Kanada-Urlaub gestrichen wurde 
Die Kunden stapelten sich, es waren nur 2 Berater in der unteren Etage vorzufinden. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kamen wir dran, mussten uns den Berater aber mit anderen Kunden teilen. Immerhin gibt es hier aber eine Art System, wo man ansteht und auch garantiert dran kommt. Besser als die Bauhausmentalität der Fahrrad-XXL Mitarbeiter. Letzten Endes hat der Berater aber sehr genau herausgefunden, was ich eigentlich will und mich mit einem Radon Jealous AL beglückt. Bestellung aufgegeben und nach Hause gefahren. Ein paar Tage später wiedergekommen und 1,5h darauf gewartet, das Fahrrad in Empfang nehmen zu dürfen. Es war ja schon fertig, aber man musste wieder beim komplett unterbesetzten Schalter anstehen... Whatever...

Dann - nach ein paar Wochen - trat ein Knacken beim Treten auf, also versucht, in Bonn anzurufen. Fehlanzeige. Statistisch gesehen gibt es pro Woche ca. 3-5 Minuten, an denen dort jemand gewillt ist, abzunehmen. Die Ausrede: Telefonanlage überlastet, Corona und überhaupt. Corona ist seit März(?). Es war Juli. Bis heute (November) hat sich nichts daran gebessert, also bleibe ich bei meiner Feststellung: Faule Ausrede, man hat einfach keinen Bock auf Service. Nun denn, Ticket geschrieben, ewig gewartet (1 Woche oder so) und die Antwort bekommen, ich könne jederzeit in Bonn vorbeikommen. Gesagt, getan. Fahrrad abgegeben und auf Rückruf gewartet: Vergebens. Nach unendlichen Versuchen habe ich dann jemanden telefonisch erreichen können (nach ca. 1 Woche), der mir mitteilte: Fahrrad ist repariert und kann abgeholt werden. Ich fahre also nach Bonn und finde verwirrte Servicemitarbeiter vor. Das Rad wird nach 15 Minuten Suche letzlich gefunde, jedoch ohne Federgabel. Ergebnis der Suche: Defekt an der Gabelkrone, Gabel zu SRAM/RockShox eingeschickt. Natürlich, ohne mich zu fragen oder zu informieren. Ich fahre also wieder nach Hause, immerhin mit einem "Gutschein" für eine kostenlose Inspektion (ebenfalls später noch wichtig). Auch auf die Frage hin, wie lange das nun dauert, bekam ich keine Antwort, jedoch die Versicherung, man wolle sich so schnell wie möglich bei mir melden. Der Anruf kam - ihr erratet es - nicht. Weitere 1,5 Wochen später (mittlerweile 2,5 Wochen nach Radabgabe) konnte ich dann nach weiteren unendlichen Versuchen wieder jemanden erreichen, der sich der Sache dann endlich angenommen hat (wahrscheinlich auch wegen meines nicht mehr zu unterdrückenden Unmutes) und mir mitteilte: SRAM plant die Rücksendung der reparierten Gabel Ende September (in 2 Monaten). Da wär ich am liebsten durch den Hörer gesprungen, was sich der Herr an der Gegenstelle wahrscheinlich schon dachte und mir schnell eine Ersatzgabel anbot, die man mir verbauen könne. Allein bis hierhin hatte ich die Nase schon gestrichen voll, aber es kam noch "besser".

Natürlich konnte die Ersatzgabel nicht per Termin eingebaut werden und ich musste das Fahrrad erneut in Bonn abgeben, wieder nach Hause fahren, nach der Info, dass das Fahrrad fertig sei (dieses mal halbwegs zügig (< 1 Woche) wieder nach Bonn fahren. Dort überreichte man mir mein MTB mit der freudigen Mitteilung, dass auch meine Schaltung (auf meinen Wunsch) eingestellt worden sei und ich die Ersatzgabel nun bis zum Eintreffen meiner Gabel fahren dürfte. Da ich mittlerweile ein Grundmisstrauen entwickelt hatte, setzte ich mich auf mein Rad und fuhr einmal die Auffahrt zur Straße hoch und wieder herunter. Die Schaltung schaltete genauso schlecht wie zuvor und die Bremse versagte komplett ihren Dienst. Also wieder rein zum Service und gefragt, ob sie mich gegen nen Baum fahren lassen wollen. Bremsscheiben wurden abgeschleift, neue Bremsbeläge verbaut und das System angeblich auch entlüftet. Auch die Schaltung hatte sich nochmal jemand vorgenommen. Die Schaltung war minimal besser (immer noch nicht ordentlich eingestellt) und die Bremsen bremsten nach wie vor nicht. Auf meine erneute Kritik erklärte man mir mit 3 Mitarbeitern, dass das normal sei und ich die Dinger erst einfahren müsse. Ich bin also wieder nach Hause um auf dem großen Parkplatz um die Ecke nach Lehrbuch die Bremse durch Beschleunigen und Abbremsen bis kurz vor Stillstand einzubremsen: Es brachte nichts. Ein paar Tage später nahm ich an einem MTB-Kurs teil, dessen Trainer mir dann ebenfalls attestierte, dass diese Bremse jenseits von Gut und Böse sei und das nichts mit Einbremsen zu tun hätte, ich solle "denen das Ding an den Kopf schmeißen".

Wie in meinem Bremsthread zu lesen, habe ich dann eine neue Bremse gesucht und entgegen aller Unkenrufe der "netten" Mitforisten funktioniert diese auch nach Einbau durch mich selbst. Ich war also nicht einfach nur zu blöd, die Magura ordentlich zu entlüften. Nach Wochen des "Scheiße fressens" konnte ich also endlich wieder normal MTB fahren, immerhin der halbe Sommer war gerettet.

Nun war ich erneut in Bonn (Anfang November, nicht Ende September, aber dafür kann der Megastore ja nichts und ich hatte schließlich die Ersatzgabel, also egal) um meine Originalgabel einbauen zu lassen. Dies ging erfreulicherweise direkt vor Ort und ich musste nicht wie vormals hin, zurück, hin, zurück. Also bin ich hin, habe direkt die alten Bremsen mitgenommen und zwecks Reklamation abgegeben. Die neue Gabel wurde verbaut und leider habe ich nun ein gewisses Luftgeräusch beim Ausfedern. Das solle aber angeblich normal sein. Das bleibt noch abzuwarten, aber ok... Der Lockhebel für die Gabel wurde falsch herum am Lenker angebracht und das Schutzblech, was vorher dran war, war auch verschwunden, als ich nach 1,5h (bisschen im Store stöbern und zwischendurch was zum Abendessen kaufen) wiederkam. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt regte ich mich schon gar nicht mehr auf, sondern nahm es mit Galgenhumor. Ich glaube nicht, dass die realistische Chance besteht, dass mein Fahrrad jemals korrekt montiert und fehlerfrei aus dem Service zu mir kommen wird. Der Hebel wurde dann kurzerhand um 180° gedreht korrekt angebracht und das verschwundene Schutzblech nach 5 Minuten Suche gefunden.

Nun hoffe und bete ich, dass bis zum Ablauf der Garantie kein nennenswerter Defekt mehr auftritt, wegen dem ich nochmals den Service des Megastore konsultieren müsste. Aber eine Federgabel bspw. ist nunmal ein Teil, das man sich nicht einfach selbst neu kauft und verbaut. Ist ja keine Kleinigkeit.

Fazit: So schick die Radon Bikes aussehen und so gut das P/L-Verhältnis sein mag, ich werde mir definitiv nie wieder ein Fahrrad dort kaufen. In der Nähe gibt es Canyon und bspw. Propain ist ebenfalls noch ohne Tagesreise erreichbar. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich nur noch schockiert und fassungslos über die Inkompetenz und fehlende Sorgfalt im Service selbst, sowie die völlige Ignoranz seitens der Geschäftsführung, dass man als Kunde nach dem Kauf nur noch Luft für diesen Laden zu sein scheint. Wer es innerhalb eines halben Jahres nach Ausbruch von Corona nicht schafft, seine Servicewege ordentlich zu organisieren, der hat auch kein Interesse daran. Und der Service, der ja im persönlichen Kontakt sehr nett ist, aber technisch absolut gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommt, sollte besser mal eine Woche in die Nachschulung gehen oder die Pforten komplett schließen. Es ist einfach nur traurig, mehr bleibt mir nicht zu sagen.


Aber wie oben bereits erwähnt: Vielleicht gibt es ja gegenteilige Erfahrungen. Bei mir war immerhin die Kaufberatung an sich top.


tl;dr: Kaufberatung sehr gut, Kauferlebnis entsprechend Corona in Ordnung, alle Kunden-/Telefon-/Werkstattservices durch die Bank so unvorstellbar grottenschlecht, dass ich dort trotz der meines Erachtens coolen Radon MTBs nie wieder eines kaufen möchte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. November 2020)

Keinen Händler vor Ort oder Hauptsache, Geiz ist geil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (6. November 2020)

Dann geh das nächste Mal zu Canyon. Gute Idee.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. November 2020)

Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen, denke aber das fast alle Versender die gleichen Probleme haben,die sind logistisch und administrativ durch die extreme Nachfrage schlicht überfordert,wenn dann auch noch einzelne Komponenten fehlerhaft sind und nachgebessert werden muss stoßen solche Versender schnell an ihre Grenzen. 
Bei H&S war Beratung immer schon etwas Glücksache,wichtig war der Zeitpunkt und der verfügbare Mitarbeiter.
Für Schrauber ein günstiges Eldorado,für Novizen nicht immer optimal, der Megastore hat's nur deutlich schlimmer gemacht.


----------



## JohnCasey (6. November 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Keinen Händler vor Ort oder Hauptsache, Geiz ist geil?


Vielen Dank für deinen völlig sinnlosen und arroganten Beitrag.



S-H-A schrieb:


> Dann geh das nächste Mal zu Canyon. Gute Idee.


Falls ernst gemeint: Keine Ahnung, ob deren Kommunikation/Service besser ist, ich hoffe es. Ein entsprechendes Grand Canyon war damals nur mit Billig-Stahlfedergabel verfügbar, daher hatte sich die Möglichkeit nicht ergeben.
Falls Ironie: Ebenfalls danke für die arrogante Antwort.



sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen, denke aber das fast alle Versender die gleichen Probleme haben,die sind logistisch und administrativ durch die extreme Nachfrage schlicht überfordert,wenn dann auch noch einzelne Komponenten fehlerhaft sind und nachgebessert werden muss stoßen solche Versender schnell an ihre Grenzen.
> Bei H&S war Beratung immer schon etwas Glücksache,wichtig war der Zeitpunkt und der verfügbare Mitarbeiter.
> Für Schrauber ein günstiges Eldorado,für Novizen nicht immer optimal, der Megastore hat's nur deutlich schlimmer gemacht.


Das hier war ja nicht H&S (deshalb der eigene Thread), sondern der Megastore. Ich habe ja als Novize, wie du sagst, extra kein Versandrad bestellt, damit ich Beratung und Service vor Ort habe. Dass meine Gabel vielleicht ein Montagsprodukt war, geschenkt. Und, dass aufgrund von Corona ne Gabel lange Lieferzeit hat, das kreide ich denen auch nicht an. Was ich bemängele, sind die nicht vorhandene Erreichbarkeit und Kommunikation sowie der Service, der mir mein Rad immer in schlechteren Zustand als vorher zurückgibt.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (6. November 2020)

@JohnCasey Glaube nicht Canyon oder andere wären da besser aufgestellt. Generell sind alle Fahrrad-Läden dieses Jahr völlig überrannt und entsprechend personell schlecht aufgestellt. Die Versender waren es auch vor Corona schon....


----------



## baconcookie (6. November 2020)

ist egal ob Radon oder H&S, es ist trotzdem ein Versender, in Bonn ist halt der einzige Laden wo diese Räder halt auch vor Ort stehen und gekauft werden können, ähnlich wie der Showroom von Canyon in Koblenz.


----------



## JohnCasey (6. November 2020)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> @JohnCasey Glaube nicht Canyon oder andere wären da besser aufgestellt. Generell sind alle Fahrrad-Läden dieses Jahr völlig überrannt und entsprechend personell schlecht aufgestellt. Die Versender waren es auch vor Corona schon....


Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass der Fisch hier vom Kopfe her stinkt. Die Mitarbeiter können nichts für massive Unterbesetzung und müssen mit dem Druck irgendwie zurechtkommen. Das entschuldigt zwar nicht die Inkompetenz, aber es setzt das ganze etwas ins Verhältnis, wenn man so will.



baconcookie schrieb:


> ist egal ob Radon oder H&S, es ist trotzdem ein Versender, in Bonn ist halt der einzige Laden wo diese Räder halt auch vor Ort stehen und gekauft werden können, ähnlich wie der Showroom von Canyon in Koblenz.


Da stimme ich nur bedingt zu. Radon selbst versendet, ja. Aber der Megastore hat auch noch andere Marken im Angebot und ist mit einem normalen Fahrradgeschäft vergleichbar, was die Auswahl - auch an Zubehör, Bekleidung, etc - angeht. Von daher danke ich schon, dass man hier andere Maßstäbe ansetzen darf, als bei einem reinen Versender. Ich würde Megastore und H&S schon differenziert betrachten.
Canyon wiederum vertreibt in Koblenz exklusiv und nur Canyon, das ist deren Homebase, da wird auch entwickelt und gebaut.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. November 2020)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass der Fisch hier vom Kopfe her stinkt.









Sorry...den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. November 2020)

Bei H&S ist Herr *H*eisig für den Onlineshop verantwortlich und (*&*) Herr *S*tahl für den Megastore. 🧐


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. November 2020)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen völlig sinnlosen und arroganten Beitrag. ...


Immer gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. November 2020)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen völlig sinnlosen und arroganten Beitrag.
> 
> 
> Falls ernst gemeint: Keine Ahnung, ob deren Kommunikation/Service besser ist, ich hoffe es. Ein entsprechendes Grand Canyon war damals nur mit Billig-Stahlfedergabel verfügbar, daher hatte sich die Möglichkeit nicht ergeben.
> ...


Ist mehr oder weniger der gleiche Stall,ich möchte die auch nicht in Schutz nehmen nur weil ich das alte Ehepaar gefühlte hundert Jahre kenne,aber Versender/Megastore kämpfen ua auch gegen die aktuellen Wirren und da hakt es schon mal, wie gesagt, ist bei den Mitbewerbern zZ auch nicht anders....unter normalen Umständen läuft es eigentlich ganz gut.....


----------



## sinux (6. November 2020)

Ich denke auch man sollte hier differenzieren zwischen Versand und Megastore (=großer Fahrradladen mit Werkstatt und Pipapo). Und so wie der TE seine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht hat, gibt aus dort auch gute. Bei einem Riss in der CF Sattelstütze meines Jealous CF wurde ohne Termin oder irgendwas die Stütze begutachtet, zum Hersteller geschickt. Mir wurde eine Alustütze geliehen. Keine 10 Tage später. Anruf, die CF Stütze kann abgeholt werden. Besser kann's doch nicht laufen.


----------



## sharky (21. November 2020)

Als ich am Ende des Beitrags, pardon, romans angekommen war wusste ich schon nicht mehr was am Anfang stand. Kurzfassung?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Als ich am Ende des Beitrags, pardon, romans angekommen war wusste ich schon nicht mehr was am Anfang stand. Kurzfassung?


tl; dr 🤫


----------



## --- (22. November 2020)

Bonn.


----------



## JohnCasey (25. November 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Als ich am Ende des Beitrags, pardon, romans angekommen war wusste ich schon nicht mehr was am Anfang stand. Kurzfassung?





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> tl; dr 🤫



Meine Manieren, ist unten eingefügt in einem Satz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemmy311 (2. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe drüben im Radon Jealous Thema einen Beitrag zum Kauf eines Hardtails im Megastore Bonn mit meinen Erfahrungen geschrieben. Es geht zwar mehr um das Bike an sich, aber auch das Verhalten und die Reaktion der Hotline vom Megastore ist sicherlich für den ein oder anderen interessant:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-jealous.813270/page-45#post-17253295

Gruß

Hemmy


----------



## 4Helden (6. März 2021)

Weiß jemand ob der Store ab nächste Woche wieder geöffnet hat?


----------



## baconcookie (6. März 2021)

Ja, mit click&meet


----------



## 4Helden (6. März 2021)

Also Termin machen?


----------



## baconcookie (6. März 2021)

Korrekt


----------



## Radfahrer1991 (8. März 2021)

Bin heute auf gut Glück dahin und konnte mich vor Ort quasi anmelden und wurde dann auch zügig abgeholt von dem nächsten freien Mitarbeiter was Ersatzteile angeht. 
Soll natürlich nicht heißen das jetzt alle dahin sollen aber heute Mittag war es so zumindest für mich möglich


----------



## 4Helden (8. März 2021)

Heißt also, man kann sich nicht frei bewegen im Store??


----------



## Radfahrer1991 (9. März 2021)

Das war für mich zumindest nicht möglich. Die anderen die ich gesehen habe, waren auch alle in Begleitung eines Verkäufers der jeweiligen Abteilung.


----------



## 4Helden (9. März 2021)

Boah. Nee. OK. Für mich ein Grund erstmal keinen Termin zu machen. 😔


----------



## Bejak (12. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Bei H&S war Beratung immer schon etwas Glücksache,wichtig war der Zeitpunkt und der verfügbare Mitarbeiter.


Ich war 2x da, zwei Radon-MTBs (ZR-Race, ZR-Team) gekauft, eins für mich, eins für meine Frau, bin top beraten worden, und die Räder funktionieren und passen wie angegossen. Die ersten 2,5 Jahre hatte mich mit dem Race keinerlei Probleme, und alles was dann kam war Verschleiß und konnte ich selbst reparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

